# 01960



## cmacpc (Mar 25, 2011)

When is it appropriate to use 01960.  I have patient that according to documentation received "patient delivered during epidural,  aborted"  Can I use 01960?  The anesthesiologist was in the rm. from 1017 to 1033?  Although they did not puncture the skin.  

TIA


----------

